#ubuntu-au 2011-03-07
<blahdeblah> Anyone seen darkrose around?  I thought she'd appreciate this: http://libertysys.com.au/node/97
<head_victim> blahdeblah: and why isn't your blog on the planet :P
<orly_owl> When lucid has no xorg.conf, where does it get that info from? another file?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: My last post is at the top of the planet page at the moment
<blahdeblah> orly_owl: It works it out dynamically.
<orly_owl> ok
<orly_owl> so magic
<blahdeblah> yep
<head_victim> blahdeblah: oh, appears it hadn't updated when I checked, my bad 
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I think it only updates every 6 hrs
<head_victim> Ah k, on a side note is it me or is Oneiric Ocelot a little too oddball?
<elky> head_victim, if he picked normalish names, there'd be much less discussion about them. so oddball yes, too oddball, nah
 * blahdeblah obviously doesn't keep up with the goss enough...
<elky> markshuttleworth.com
<elky> you haven't missed it by much
<nisshh> head_victim, elky, its annoying when he picks names that i cant even pronounce easily :(
<nisshh> i dont even know what an ocelot is :|
<nisshh> some kind of tiger thing i think
<elky> a very cute wild cat
<elky> also said o-sa-lot
<elky> and oneiric is on-ear-ick afaik
<elky> hm, no on-eye-rick
 * blahdeblah wiktionaries oneiric
 * blahdeblah goes to bed dreaming of dreamlike cute wild cats
<nisshh> heh
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-08
<head_victim> nisshh: was wondering if you would like to hold one of your classroom sessions the weekend of the 1 - 3 April so it can tie in with the Global Jam?
<head_victim> I was thinking of holding a translation session at some time on that weekend as well
<nisshh> head_victim, possibly
<nisshh> that might work
<head_victim> I figured it was a good excuse to give it a kickstart with some stuff
<nisshh> yes
<head_victim> I had a fair few questions about translation from some people at LCA and bugs are always popular
<nisshh> i just dont know what sort of turnout we will get when only about 3 people replied to my post on the ML :)
<nisshh> im probably not experienced enough to do one about bugs
<head_victim> Ah k, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam and see if there's something else you'd like to do then
<nisshh> mole just replied on the ML wanting a session about bugs
<nisshh> head_victim, the team meeting is next week isnt it?
<head_victim> Tonight
<nisshh> ah yes
<nisshh> i might add a topic
<nisshh> i dont want to pick a classroom topic that no one else wants
<nisshh> hopefully we will have a half decent turnout at the meeting
<head_victim> Here's hoping, I sent a reminder to the list yesterday I think it was
<nisshh> yeah
<Ben__> Hi
<dns53> hey
 * iflema a 1.x.x.x... heh
<head_victim> Evening dns53 & iflema 
<iflema> head_victim: hey cheif
<head_victim> Hanging around for the meeting in 30 min?
 * iflema listens to the rain.... and me kittens dont work =)
 * iflema in clementine that is.... i lovedthe old amarok and here it is....
<head_victim> Evening MoLE_ 
<MoLE_> evening head_victim 
<MoLE_> good turnout so far
<nisshh> MoLE_, i count 5 people so far... :)
<head_victim> Still 10 minutes, was just abotu to ping you nisshh to see if you'd made it :)
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> i nearly forgot
<nisshh> was literally about to go for a run :)
<nisshh> seems only me and you have topics again head_victim
<tom_a_sparks> just finished watching Conviction Kitchen on 7plus :)
<nisshh> tom_a_sparks, whats that?
<nisshh> not another reality cooking show is it?
<tom_a_sparks> http://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/conviction-kitchen/
<nisshh> oh ok
<head_victim> nisshh: maybe we just get in too early with the good stuff :P
 * nisshh reads perldoc while he is waiting
<nisshh> head_victim, hehe, probably :)
<nisshh> heh, Freenode is very quiet right now :)
<head_victim> It's a bit weird, no ongoing conversations in any of the channels I'm in but here
<nisshh> same
<nisshh> and im in mostly non-ubuntu channels
<head_victim> I lurk in lots of Ubuntu channels, only really active in a few.
<nisshh> yeah
<sagaci> Present
<nisshh> im in less than a dozen
<head_victim> Nice to watch the happenings.
<iflema> ubuntu-offtopic cranking
<nisshh> sagaci, hey
<head_victim> Gday sagaci, should we start nisshh ?
<nisshh> yes
<nisshh> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 04:02. The chair is nisshh.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<nisshh> roll call!
<MoLE_> here
<tom_a_sparks> here
<iflema> +1
<sagaci> Presents
<head_victim> Present
<nisshh> dns53, ?
<dns53> hey
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> first topic
<nisshh> [TOPIC]Ubuntu-AU Team Forum
<MootBot> New Topic: Ubuntu-AU Team Forum 
<nisshh> head_victim, all yours
 * iflema looks up the topics :/
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings 
<head_victim> Ok, as per last meeting it was decided to start up a Loco forum on the official ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> I was hoping to get some sort of feedback on the list as to the prefix the team would prefer. I have only had one response so far so thought I'd bring it here
<head_victim> Is au. acceptable?
<nisshh> i think so
<tom_a_sparks> yes
<dns53> yes
<nisshh> most of the US loco's have the state prefix or name
<head_victim> I'm not certain on this stuff as I am not an avid forum user in any sense so wanted to make sure it was acceptable.
<nisshh> so au would be fine
<head_victim> I couldn't think of anything better that didn't involve lots of typing :)
<sagaci> Goes well with ubuntu-au
<head_victim> Cool
<MoLE_> sounds unanimous to me
<nisshh> shall we move on then? :)
<head_victim> [ACTION] head_victim to set up the au.ubuntuforums.org
<nisshh> that was easy
<head_victim> [IDEA] head_victim to set up the au.ubuntuforums.org
<MootBot> IDEA received:  head_victim to set up the au.ubuntuforums.org 
<head_victim> And no one has objections to ikt and phlosten being the moderators?
<MoLE_> no
<nisshh> nope, thats cool
<sagaci> Nope
<MoLE_> kudos to them both for volunteering
<head_victim> [IDEA] ikt and phlosten agreed to be moderators for loco forum
<MootBot> IDEA received:  ikt and phlosten agreed to be moderators for loco forum 
 * sagaci is brb
<head_victim> That's about it for the first topic then, I will post to the list when I have put the request in
<nisshh> cool
<iflema> too easy
<nisshh> moving along then
<nisshh> [TOPIC]Ubuntu Global Jam
<MootBot> New Topic: Ubuntu Global Jam 
<nisshh> head_victim, you first
<head_victim> I was wondering if people would like to contribute.
<head_victim> My idea was to hold a translation session to help people out getting started
<head_victim> For those who don't know here is a link
<MoLE_> translation certainly has a low bar to entry
<nisshh> i beleive this is face-to-face is it not?
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam 
<MoLE_> face to face will be difficult
<head_victim> nisshh: doesn't have to be, would be nice to have some face to face but being a geographically spread out loco I think online would be fine
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> im happy to help out remotely
<head_victim> I was thinking a saturday afternoon session would be goo
<head_victim> good*
<head_victim> 2 or 3 ish
<nisshh> i should be available
<MoLE_> depending on time zone that would be ok. 
<nisshh> then
<nisshh> head_victim, i assume you mean 2-3 your time?
<head_victim> Yeah GMT +10
<nisshh> ok
<head_victim> After lunch, before people head out for the evening
<MoLE_> Personally I'd get more value out of a bug jam than translation jam but I'm happy to be involved in either.
<nisshh> well, for everyone except me, but yeah
<head_victim> MoLE_: the idea is to hold several events
<head_victim> I was just saying the one I can actually hold and I did get a few questions abotu it at LCA
<MoLE_> interesting, what sort of questions if that's not too off-topic?
<head_victim> Just how to go about it
<head_victim> What to sign up to
<MoLE_> launchpad makes it easy
<nisshh> head_victim, one thing i think would be worth doing is advertising it throughout the ubuntu community
<MoLE_> so should be fun
<nisshh> would be cool to have a bunch of people from all over come and join in
<head_victim> MoLE_: yes as long as you know where to look :) The idea is I show people where to look and then we get to it :)
<MoLE_> done and done then
<head_victim> [IDEA] head_victim to organise a translation session Saturday afternoon to line up with the Ubuntu Global Jam
<MootBot> IDEA received:  head_victim to organise a translation session Saturday afternoon to line up with the Ubuntu Global Jam 
<iflema> head_victim: +10 or +11 daylight savings ends april 3
<head_victim> nisshh: you had something on this topic to contribute to?
<nisshh> yes
<nisshh> i promised last year that i would be happy to hold some sessions
<nisshh> on irc
<nisshh> i can do one or more at this event if there is more than 1-2 people interested
<head_victim> Cool, just need to figure out what people want to do with it then
<nisshh> so no one is interested?
<MoLE_> +1 interest
<head_victim> You've mentioned you aren't certain about bugs, is there anyone here experienced enough with bugs to hold a bug jam?
<nisshh> well, kermiac taught me, but i havent persued it enough since
<dns53> i'd be interested
<MoLE_> kermiac did a great tute last year
<nisshh> kermiac wanted to hold a bug jam before he disappeared
<MoLE_> gorilla was also keen IIRC
<nisshh> yes
<nisshh> i was about to say that MoLE_ :)
<head_victim> Maybe we can entice them back with this one. Just need to make sure we have some mentors around for it
<nisshh> he was taught at the same time as me
<nisshh> head_victim, maybe i can get someone from the bug team to join in?
<nisshh> i know many of them
<head_victim> nisshh: sure sounds good, as long as the timing works out for the
<MoLE_> that would be excellent
<head_victim> them*
<nisshh> yes
<nisshh> of course
<nisshh> i might also get hold of jono and see if he has any idea's to add
<head_victim> Doesn't have to be on the same day but we could just schedule an afternoon of jamming so one jam led on to the next, whatever suits
<nisshh> head_victim, maybe one saturday one sunday?
<head_victim> I could also run a wiki documentation jam if people were interested but it's not as glamourous as bug hunting :)
<nisshh> its not, your right :)
<head_victim> nisshh: sounds good
<nisshh> i would be interested in the wiki one
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> i will chuck some info on the mailing list so we can sort out the finer details, agree?
<nisshh> agreed*
<head_victim> Sounds good to me
<nisshh> heh, ok
<head_victim> 3.5 weeks away so enough time to plan
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> anyone have any questions or shall we move on?
<nisshh> dns53, MoLE_ ^^
<nisshh> iflema, ^^
<MoLE_> I have set up a public google calendar for the ubuntu-au team at http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=ijuntcjmtkkl1180p7nkfbt3j4%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Australia/Adelaide
<head_victim> MoLE_: there are already 2 other calendars :/
<nisshh> yeah, i thought we already had a cal on the website?
<head_victim> Evening jaddi27 
<MoLE_> ok then I'll look for them.
<head_victim> nisshh: that and the loco people are trying to get people to use loco.ubuntu.com, the last item on this meeting :P
<nisshh> yes, that too
<nisshh> so lets move on
<jaddi27> hi everyone - sorry for being late
<nisshh> [TOPIC]Natty Narwhal Release Parties
<MootBot> New Topic: Natty Narwhal Release Parties 
<head_victim> No worries jaddi27 glad you could join us
<nisshh> jaddi27, no prob :)
<head_victim> We need to start locking in times and dates and places for Natty release parties to allow us time to advertise them to the community to get people attending
<dns53> any ideas for sa? i'd go to a pub this time
<nisshh> anyone willing to host one?
<sagaci> Sydney would have to be mid-late april for me
<head_victim> I would host one in Brisbane as long as it lined up with days off.
<sagaci> Always seems to be one in brisbane
<nisshh> sagaci, well, thats were the highest concentration of us are really
<nisshh> around sydney/brisbane
 * nisshh is all on his lonesome :)
<head_victim> The release date is April the 28th so we need to organise it around then
<tom_a_sparks> me too :(
<nisshh> tom_a_sparks, where are you?
<head_victim> So maybe the Friday night the 29th?
<tom_a_sparks> lightning ridge, NSW
<nisshh> ah ok
<jaddi27> In Queensland, that is the week after school holidays
<nisshh> jaddi27, oh, your that young are you? :)
<jaddi27> but some Unis are of then
<jaddi27> Not quite - I am first year Uni
<nisshh> oh ok
<head_victim> jaddi27: ah ok good to know
<head_victim> So what I suggest is that we each start a release party thread on the mailing list
<tom_a_sparks> yes
<head_victim> So if you want one in your area shoot the list an email to see if there is anyone else around. I would also suggest people contact local LUGs to see if they want to organise them to attend if they aqre interested as well
<head_victim> There's probably not enough people here to start locking in dates and places just yet but I thought we should start getting organised.
<head_victim> Anyone else have anything to add?
<tom_a_sparks> I am converting people to ubuntu in my local here :)
<tom_a_sparks> area*
<MoLE_> just a question about the calendar but it can wait until after the meeting
<head_victim> tom_a_sparks: good to hear, set up a BBQ in a public place with some signs and CDs and interact, that's a release party :)
<head_victim> MoLE_: sure, it will be coming up in the next topic as well 
<head_victim> Evening gorilla 
<head_victim> We're just talking about release parties
<MoLE_> glad you could make it
<gorilla> hi everyone.. Tuesdays are awfule for me.
<nisshh> head_victim, anything else you wish to bring up or shall we continue?
<head_victim> nisshh: sounds like we should start some mailing list chatter on the topic and we're ok to continue
<nisshh> agreed
<nisshh> ok, next topic
<nisshh> [TOPIC]Loco.Ubuntu.Com
<MootBot> New Topic: Loco.Ubuntu.Com 
<nisshh> head_victim, you again
<head_victim> So what I've slowly started doing is using loco.ubuntu.com
<nisshh> i keep forgetting :)
<head_victim> The idea from the LoCo powers that be is it's a place for LoCos to interact and get together
<nisshh> im supposed to be using it :)
<head_victim> So in the interests of using it more what I'm suggesting is we try to use it more for activities. We can then run an RSS or ICAL feed to the website in read only or something
<head_victim> For mine it's creating a LOT of duplication and even triplication for my efforts.
<head_victim> So I'm very interested in anyone with some web skills helping me out by automating some of the work.
<nisshh> head_victim, ask blahdeblah, he is the website guy
<jaddi27> What type of web skills are you looking for?
<tom_a_sparks> what needed?
<head_victim> Someone who knows drupal really 
<nisshh> i only really know web design + HTML +CSS
<nisshh> i dont know drupal
<tom_a_sparks> I know wordpress
<head_victim> The website needs a theme update to match current branding and if we can get the RSS feed working off the loco site to the ubuntu.org.au site that would be wonderful
<jaddi27> I have been learning drupal for the past few months - certainly not an expert, but learning
<MoLE_> jaddi27 you sound like the most qualified here :)
<nisshh> head_victim, there is a #drupal channel, has heaps of people in there
<nisshh> head_victim, or, you could ask the loco.ubuntu.com developers
<jaddi27> yes, that channel is very good
<head_victim> nisshh: no doubt but unless people are interested in something it's likely to be forgotten so was trying to get locals to take some interest to make it work :)
<jaddi27> I am fairly sure I saw an Ubuntu drupal theme
<nisshh> yes, there is one
<nisshh> i just dont know who to ask to get it
<jaddi27> http://drupal.org/project/udtheme-2010
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://drupal.org/project/udtheme-2010 
<head_victim> jaddi27: that's what I was just looking for
<nisshh> heh
<head_victim> See I'm useless enough to not even know where to begin when it comes to updating the theme.
<nisshh> head_victim, there you go then
<jaddi27> I haven't had much of a look at it, but if it is like the other drupal themes, it should be fairly easy to implement
<nisshh> blahdeblah, probably knows how to apply it
<head_victim> So I was kinda hoping to get someone who knows this stuff a little more than me to help out
<head_victim> The main stumbling block is getting canonical to implement changes. But until I know what we need to change I don't want to start hassling them.
<jaddi27> Installing a theme is basically just a matter of extracting, uploading and enabling, assuming it is configured how we want it
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> And as far as getting an RSS feed to the calendar part, is that difficult?
<nisshh> dont know
<jaddi27> I don't think it is too difficult
<head_victim> Ok well I'll start another email thread on the topic to get some debate on what we could/should implement and see if we can get some people working together to get it to happen?
<jaddi27> Sounds good
<gorilla> That shouldn't been too difficult.. I have done that for a wordpress site that I have done in the past.
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> [IDEA] head_victim to email the list with details on updates to the ubuntu.org.au site
<MootBot> IDEA received:  head_victim to email the list with details on updates to the ubuntu.org.au site 
<nisshh> ok, that everything head_victim?
<head_victim> That's all I had for the loco.ubuntu.com stuff I just wanted to point out that it exists and that they want us using it more I think so that's about it
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> thanks for coming everyone
<nisshh> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 04:46.
<gorilla> probaby not a bad idea as long as the update emails are not too frequent.. once a week at most.
<nisshh> i will post the logs to the mailing list
<head_victim> MoLE_: did we answer your question about the calendar?
<nisshh> once they are up
 * nisshh goes to have his dinner
<nisshh> head_victim, ping me if you need anything
<head_victim> nisshh: will do
<nisshh> :)
 * gorilla has to run also :-)
<MoLE_> head_victim, I'm struggling to get a network calendar up and running.
<MoLE_> The one on ubuntu.com.au won't import into thunderbird and the one on loco.ubuntu.com stays in utc
<head_victim> MoLE_: apparently the mozilla lightning plugin makes it work?
<head_victim> http://mcb.berkeley.edu/academic-programs/seminars/ical-feed-instructions/#lightning
<MoLE_> I've got lightning installed and it will import the calendar from loco.ubuntu.com, but the times come out wrong (ie not in my timezone).
<MoLE_> I'm testing it in google calendar now
<head_victim> Ah ok, not sure if that is something to do with the drupal stuff or not :/
<MoLE_> works ok in google calendar, so might be a thunderbird issue.
<head_victim> Maybe it's whinging about the timezone conversion? The ubuntu.com.au should be in gmt+10
<MoLE_> should be.  but it won't even import into thunderbird for me.
<head_victim> I'm installing thunderbird now to test it
<MoLE_> ok thanks
<head_victim> Heh I fail I can't even get it to come up as a calender to import
<head_victim> I downloaded the ics file and it doesn't put anything in my evoution or thunderbird calendars
<MoLE_> are you using the ubuntu.com.au one or the loco.ubuntu.com one?
<head_victim> ubuntu.org.au
<MoLE_> yep, it's broken.
<MoLE_> didn't work for me either.
<MoLE_> loco.ubuntu.com seems to work
<MoLE_> sort of.  
<jaddi27> I think the calendar on ubuntu.org.au is using the Drupal event module, which is quite old
<jaddi27> So that might mean that the site is using Druapl 5
<jaddi27> The main module for calendars now is the Calendar module, which may work better for exporting to ical
<head_victim> See this is the stuff I have no idea about :)
<jaddi27> Drupal 7 was released in January, so it might be time to do an upgrade, at least to ver. 6
<MoLE_> To me, this is basic stuff that I need to work otherwise it makes it way too difficult to coordinate if I have to manually import the ubuntu-au calendar every week.
<head_victim> jaddi27: I'll shoot an email to the list to get proper details, it is hosted by Canonical so we don't have direct access to it which apparently causes some problems
<head_victim> MoLE_: exactly why I think it needs an update, unfortunately this stuff is way over my head. I can organise something that's already running but I have no idea how to set this stuff up to work to begin with
<jaddi27> as the drupal Ubuntu theme is made for ver. 6 at the moment
<MoLE_> I'm grateful someone is onto it head_victim 
<jaddi27> ah, that could be more problematic then
<head_victim> jaddi27: yes, but until I know what to ask for we'll get no where, if I know what to ask for we might eventually get it :)
<jaddi27> yes, hopefully we should get it eventually
<head_victim> jaddi27: so yeah I was just hoping to get a list of things we need done to get where we want so I can put the request in. 
<jaddi27> head_victim: I think a start would be to get the theme updated
<jaddi27> But to do that, it may be necessary to have drupal upgraded to version 6
<head_victim> jaddi27: these are the things I need to know :)
<MoLE_> nn all
<jaddi27> head_victim: I just came across this - I think it will help out quite a bit. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal
<head_victim> jaddi27: sounds really good, the theme, header, sidebar, countdown and planet all might be worth looking into as replacements for what we currently have.
<head_victim> Some sort of feed for the events and we should be good to go
<jaddi27> I haven't looked at the ubuntu-au website much, so I am not sure on everything, but I think it should work
<head_victim> I will research the process of how we go about making changes so when we know what we want I should be able to figure out how to get it :)
<head_victim> Phlosten, blahdeblah and jbeake are all at some level of understanding of the website and/or drupal
<head_victim> Just so you know who else is involved that hasn't spoken yet tonight :)
<head_victim> And of course elky knows more about it than all of us put together :)
<jaddi27> Yes, I am not surprised by that. I am slowly getting to know who does what around here, but will take a while to fully know
<head_victim> jaddi27: browsing the wiki gives a reasonable guide
<jaddi27> Yes, I saw that when I was updating all of the page layouts
<head_victim> Thanks for that btw, was good
<head_victim> jaddi27: email sent to the list :) Please let me know if I missed anything or not
<jaddi27> ok. I might not reply until later, but I will get to it
<head_victim> That's ok, it's just nice to know someone has read at least one of the emails I send out to the ether every now and then :)
<jaddi27> I'm off now. See you all later.
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Official Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC  ||  Next Team Meeting: Tues 12/04/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings || Team home: http://ubuntu.org.au  ||  #ubuntu-au-chat now open for non-ubuntu discussions!  ||  Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chatter in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Tues 12/04/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings | Website: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.or
<head_victim> So close......
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Tues 12/04/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings | Website: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.or
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Tues 12/04/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings | Website: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> There we go
<nisshh> hehe
<head_victim> nisshh: thanks, I am not a big user of the forum so glad to know how to get there for future :)
<head_victim> That was a quick turnaround on the forum though, quite impressive
<nisshh> yeah, i thought of that when i noticed how many links i had to click through to get there by not using the direct link
<nisshh> agreed
<nisshh> they are fast :)
<nisshh> oops
 * nisshh hasnt posted the meeting logs
<nisshh> ill do it now :)
<nisshh> done and done
<head_victim> Cheers, you want to fix the meeting page on the wiki?
<head_victim> I created the new event on the loco.ubuntu.com site
<nisshh> head_victim, you can if you like, your better at it than me ;)
<head_victim> Hah my secret is control c and control v ;)
<nisshh> hehe
<head_victim> If anyone wants to write about the new forum for our website that'd be great. I won't be able to get to it for a few days otherwise
<nisshh> head_victim, ill do a post to Planet Ubuntu about it, see if we can get some activity
<head_victim> Good stuff, feel free to submit it to ubuntu.org.au as a post as well to save the effort of writing something different, if you get a chance
<head_victim> elky & blahdeblah I had a little play with the ubuntu.org.au links at the top right of the page. I think I've done it correctly but basically I just added the forum link and renamed the google group from forum to google group. If you can please check to make sure I haven't broken anything that'd be good
<head_victim> Still learning this website stuff
<head_victim> On that note I'm off to bed, night nisshh, don't think anyone else is still awake
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-09
<bradm> head_victim: you might want to fix the links on your forum post for the website, you've put them all as https but http://www.ubuntu.com.au doesn't do https
<Unresolv3d> hi
<head_victim> bradm: that'll teach me for writing it out instead of copying it :/ Thanks though
<head_victim> Gday Unresolv3d 
<Unresolv3d> good after noon :) head_victim 
<head_victim> How are you today? Can we help with anything or just dropped in to say hi :)
<Unresolv3d> droping
 * Unresolv3d is bored 
<Unresolv3d> so just surfing around
<head_victim> Ah good to see though. 
<Unresolv3d> and i found an ubuntu team :P 
<Unresolv3d> i been running ubuntu my self 
<Unresolv3d> for a good 3/ 4 months now
<Unresolv3d> maybe more
<Unresolv3d> and love it
<head_victim> Ah welcome to the fold
<Unresolv3d> i wish i discovered ubuntu when i was younget :P
<head_victim> We I hope you've checked out the links in the topic, it will give you some good places for our team.
<head_victim> Yeah I know what you mean, I wish I knew I was interested in this stuff about 2 years earlier so then I could have studied it properly.
<Unresolv3d> haha 
<Unresolv3d> yea i been thinking 2 go school 
<Unresolv3d> for linux admin work
<Unresolv3d> ect.
<Unresolv3d> and just linux in general 
<Unresolv3d> love the effects hehe
<Unresolv3d> u cant get bored on this os :
<Unresolv3d> lol
<head_victim> Heaps of stuff to play with, that's what I like.
<head_victim> The reason I chose Ubuntu over other Linux distros is that you only have to play with what you want rather than having to play with it all just to make it work
<Unresolv3d> ah
<Unresolv3d> yea i get ya
<nisshh> head_victim, when you get this, i think ive chaired the last bunch of meetings, you can chair the next one if you like
<head_victim> nisshh: no worries sounds fine
<head_victim> I'm in the middle of 3 emails to the list :/
<nisshh> oh, you are around :)
<head_victim> I hate writing so many but if you don't put separate topics on separte email threads it gets too hard to read
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> Yay now down to 1 to write this time about the release party
<head_victim> Everyone on the mailing list is going to hate me :/ 3 emails in 30 mins.
<elky> head_victim, nah
<bradm> head_victim: hmm, there's a small possibility that I might be able to make a release party in Brisbane if it was on 6th or 7th of May, interesting.
<head_victim> bradm: well send back a reply saying such, you might find others agree :)
<head_victim> Would be good to catch up, I didn't even know you were a local
<bradm> head_victim: I'm not :)
<bradm> head_victim: I'm in Rockhampton
<bradm> head_victim: but I'll be in Brisbane for family reasons from the 2nd May for a couple of weeks
<head_victim> Ah, I thought your launchpad said brisbane.
<head_victim> (I just approved your application ;) )
<bradm> yeah, I saw.
<bradm> I used to live in Brisbane, moved to Rocky for a job
<bradm> ah, the timezone is Australia/Brisbane
<head_victim> Ahah, at least you're not one of those weird daylight savings mob :P
<bradm> oh, no.
<bradm> never.
<head_victim> I know there is a CQLug that is fairly heavily Ubuntu focussed, not sure if that's in Rocky or elsewhere up that way thoguh
<bradm> yeah, its here
<bradm> I've been vaguely involved since the start
<head_victim> Ah k cool, I just know because I konw donak organises the linux-aus lug meeting sort of thing that I lurk around in
<head_victim> I think we've actually had a few people in here for it as well.
<bradm> ah, yes
<bradm> anyway, time for me to wander off for a while
<head_victim> No worries, catch you later
<blahdeblah> bradm: Got a minute for a PM?
<bradm> blahdeblah: sure, whats up?
<caryb> A minute for a red head:-)
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-10
<valorin> So...
<nisshh> valorin, ?
<valorin> Couldn't really think of anything else to say :P
<valorin> nisshh, I'm Stephen btw, I'm not very active on here or mailing list though...
<head_victim> Gday valorin I'm Jared on the mailing list, I just replied to your question :)
<nisshh> valorin, hey anyway :)
<nisshh> valorin, im Ryan, better known as nisshh on IRC
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-11
<Fudge> anyone able to tell me what the text installers like?
<elky> reasonably intuitive
 * nisshh refrains from commenting about how annoying GUI's are
<head_victim> Fudge: if you're not overly confident there should be some walk throughs online to help you along
<blahdeblah> Fudge: It's almost identical to the Debian installer, if you've ever used that
<blahdeblah> To me, it's just 2nd nature, but i understand some people get confused by some of the blank spots that can actually be selected by the keyboard.
<elky> ah yeah the selecting of stuff can be annoying. the space bar is your friend
<Fudge> loL
<Fudge> if I can get through the bsd isntallers itt should be a brease 
<Fudge> installers
<blahdeblah> I can't understand why anyone uses BSD, unless they have exceptionally high standards for firewall clustering, in which case they should use OpenBSD with carp & pf sync.
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-12
<orly_owl> NTFS fsck?
<orly_owl> seems not
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-13
<hot_wheelz> hi guys anyone know if the well documented Dell XPS 15 (L501X) Suspend Mode Fix on Ubuntu 10.10 has been or will be pushed to natty
<ikt> hot_wheelz, link to the well documented suspend mode fix?
<hot_wheelz> ikt, search [SOLVED] Dell XPS 15 (L501X) Suspend Mode Fix on Ubuntu 10.10 
<hot_wheelz> this tell u all u need
<hot_wheelz> ikt,  see what i am refereeing to
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> it refers to this bug:
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/522998
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 522998 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "XHCI (USB 3.0) kernel Module Prevents Suspend" [Medium,Fix released]
<ikt> which has:
<ikt> USB 3.0 Power Management support landed in 2.6.37, and was pulled into natty, marking that task Fix Released. <- commented
<hot_wheelz> ikt,  so this won't happen any more in natty OTB right?
<ikt> otb?
<ikt> ah out the box
<hot_wheelz> right
<ikt> yeah, technically it should just work
<hot_wheelz> ikt thanks
<ikt> all good :)
<hot_wheelz> one more thing
<ikt> ?
<hot_wheelz> so in 10.10 would u still to need to apply that patch mentioned in the thread or has it been fixed and pushed out with a kernel update then
<ikt> you'd still need to apply the patch
<hot_wheelz> thought so
<hot_wheelz> thanks have a good1
<ikt> because it affects a .35 kernel, and the fix is in the .37 kernel, in order to fix the issue in 10.10, they would have to take the fix out of 37 and put it in 35, they could do that, but by the looks of that report it's to big an issue to do easily
<ikt> "Marking the Maverick/Lucid tasks as won't fix as these changes have been found to be too intrusive to backport."
<hot_wheelz> sure ok
<Bulldog2010> hello all how r we 2night
<nisshh> Bulldog2010, hello
<nisshh> Bulldog2010, i would appreciate it if you didnt talk like this was an IM chat, this is IRC
<Bulldog2010> ok no worries
<nisshh> thanks
 * Bulldog2010 is away: Please Leave A Message and Ill Get Back To You
<nisshh> Bulldog2010, hey, please turn off your away message, it sends to every channel
<ikt> sup nisshh 
<nisshh> hey ikt
<ikt> what you up to?
<nisshh> not much, just watching some TV episodes on my PC
<nisshh> might write some code a bit later
<ikt> bah :P
<ikt> oo
<ikt> I'm testing 11.04
<ikt> so many bugs
<ikt> so little time
<ikt> impossible to fix them all
<nisshh> heh
<ikt> but so many bug reports are so bad :/
<ikt> like vague
<ikt> "computer made a noise"
<ikt> then return 3 weeks later asking if it has been fixed
<nisshh> ikt, yeah, and then you also get the people who report a bug, then try and get it fixed by advertising it as much as possible
<nisshh> not helping at all
<ikt> indeed
<ikt> i'll brb
<nisshh> ok
 * Bulldog2010 is back (gone 09:30:33)
<nisshh> Bulldog2010, PLEASE turn off your away notifications
<Bulldog2010> sorry done
<nisshh> thanks
<blahdeblah> Bulldog2010: We're in a new year now, you know... ;-)
<Bulldog2010> yea i know
<Bulldog2010> its 2010 because thats the year i started useing Ubuntu yeahbest thing i ever did
<Bulldog2010> life is so much simpler with ubuntu
<blahdeblah> :-)
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-05
<head_victim> Haha you know what's awesome? Dell are giving out our team's contact information to client's calling in for support requests.
<head_victim> I think that just rocks.
<sagaci> head_victim: wut/
<sagaci> that's funny/weird
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah, at least we exist to people outside our little ecosystem which in itself is a good thing.
<head_victim> It's posed an interesting question though, would we like to become a contact point for hardware vendors?
<head_victim> Is it just me or is it a bit odd to post a video why a certain thing sucks to a fb group dedicated to the certain thing?
<head_victim> http://www.facebook.com/groups/4323588812/10150607714908813/
<jaddi27> head_victim, I was about to ask you if I should remove him from the group
<head_victim> It is getting a bit spammy.
<head_victim> Can we remove single posts?
<jaddi27> I think some of the things he put up there are completely irrelevant, and he is just trying to promote himsef
<jaddi27> yes, i think we can
<jaddi27> Yes, we can. I will remove all of the unrelated ones
<head_victim> Sounds good mate.
<jaddi27> That leave two. I am not entirely sure on them - maybe you could see what you think
<head_victim> I tried watching the things that suck about linux but when the first point was it's community I really couldn't see a reason to continue.
<head_victim> He was afterall, posting it to a linux community page.....
<jaddi27> Yes, exactly. That one was removed
<head_victim> I will try to sit through the FSF one to make sure it's not one of the more controversial speeches RMS has conducted.
<jaddi27> Ok
<head_victim> Actually, makes me wonder if he's allowed to be filming where he was.....
<jaddi27> Seems a bit unusual to  be filmed like that
<head_victim> I thought it was actually official footage from the event.
<jaddi27> I think remove that also
<head_victim> Around minute 7 he does explain his opinion that is different from RMS.
<jaddi27> Yes, that is true
<head_victim> Meh I'm happy to leave that one there. He does actually balance it out
<head_victim> We're not about censoring, just removing inappropriate advertising.
<jaddi27> Looking through the launchpad team list, his name is not on the list at all
<jaddi27> Yes
<head_victim> I think one of us needs to write him a quick message to state why and what was removed. If you didn't have time I don't mind
<jaddi27> I am happy for you to do it - you would probably explain it in a better manner than I would at the moment
<jaddi27> On a different subject - what is the deactivated list of members for the ubuntu-au team on launchpad? Did individual members deactivate themselves, or did someone else do it?
<head_victim> I just need to work out how to do it in FB
<head_victim> I think the deactivated list is people that remove themselves from the team or deactivate their lp account altogether or a combination of the two.
<jaddi27> Ok. That makes sense
<head_victim> Maybe a combination of the 2.
<jaddi27> I can't find the way to send a message to someone who is not a friend on facebook. There used to be a way to do it, but I can't see it at the moment
<head_victim> I was just trying to get the same thing
<jaddi27> I think they have taken the option away - it just does not appear anywhere anymore
<head_victim> I might just write a little comment in the last video posted then.
<head_victim> Hard to write publically ;)
<jaddi27> It is a bit stupid of facebook to not give the option - i am sure this is something many people would come across
<head_victim> When I hover over the name i just get a loading box
<jaddi27> I get a bit further than that, but there is no option to send a message anymore
<head_victim> Ah well if he asks I'll explain
<jaddi27> sounds like a good plan
<jaddi27> Did you see the translation graphs I made?
<head_victim> Yep, did you take them from the other translation graphs they made?
<jaddi27> No, I have been keeping a spreadsheet of data since september last year
<head_victim> http://91.189.93.77/stats/
<head_victim> Oh wow
<head_victim> That's right, you did say you'd set up scripts
<jaddi27> That email about the new graphs just made me want to get my graphs working properly
<jaddi27> It is just done as a drupal module, so should be able to be deployed to any website running drupal
<head_victim> Hmm, we have a website running drupal........
<head_victim> Is it a publically available module?
<jaddi27> Not quite yet, because it is a bit rough in places. I will be fixing it up to work more smoothly, then put it up on drupal.org
<head_victim> If so, maybe try to push it a bit in -translations to see if they can have someone evaluate it well enough to see if Canonical can add it to their repertoire so we can in turn put it up on ours ;)
<jaddi27> Ok. I will do that
<jaddi27> Though if dpm fixes his up more, then mine might become redundant
<head_victim> I thought his was django
<jaddi27> Yes, I think it is
<jaddi27> I know it is definitely done in Python
<head_victim> Your powers combined :)
<head_victim> Yours has a much better history
<head_victim> dpm's is better at seeing "now".
<head_victim> And that history looks awesome on a graph when you see when you and sagaci went nuts with translating.
<jaddi27> head_victim, Now there is a video on how to reinstall windows
<head_victim> Was.
<head_victim> Comment made as well.
<head_victim> I'm currently googling to try and help someone out with with a hardware issue :/
<head_victim> Hmm he's going through readding them all.
<jaddi27> Yes, he is. If he keeps going, I think I will just remove him. His reply to your message indicates to me that he doesn't really care
<head_victim> We tried being nice.
<head_victim> Did you remove him or did he do it himself?
<jaddi27> No, he is still there. I will remove him now
<head_victim> My site is showing none of his videos
<jaddi27> He is now banned permanently from the group
<jaddi27> I can still see the videos
<jaddi27> https://www.facebook.com/groups/4323588812/blocked/?order=alphabetical
<head_victim> Odd, I refreshed the page after adding the comment to keep on topic and it was all gone.
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-06
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> anyone testing 12.04 here?
<jaddi27> head_victim, The Ubuntu-AU facebook page (not the group) has one new 'like' today - a Tim Mull
<head_victim> jaddi27: haha nice
<jaddi27> At least on that he can't post things (I think). If he can, we moderate it anyway
<head_victim> Hmmm didn't get that notification
<jaddi27> Notifications are done a bit differently for pages
<head_victim> Everytime I look at my facebook settings I find something new they've added that I've had to lock down to stop data escaping.
<jaddi27> It comes up as a small grey box with a number next to the name of the page in the pages list on the left side
<jaddi27> Yes, there are always lots of setting changes
<head_victim> I just despise how they always default to the least private setting possible :/
<jaddi27> Zuckerberg would prefer that there were no privacy settings at all
<head_victim> I assume that everything I put there is public domain anyway tbh
<jaddi27> Yes, that is the best way to approach it
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-08
<blahdeblah> Anyone out there know a nerd on the ground in Rockhampton, Qld?  Need some remote hands to do a server hard disk swap.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I know there is a semi active CQLUG that a few people hang around in linux-aus.
<head_victim> Not sure if any of them are in Rocky exactly but the closest I can think of short of going on a road trip myself :)
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-10
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<OutOfControl> Howdy hot_wheelz 
<hot_wheelz> anyone here currently using xbmc? 
<airtonix> depends
<patriotaqus> hi
<head_victim> Good evening
<benonsoftware> Hiya patriotaqus and head_victim 
<patriotaqus> Hi there
<benonsoftware> How is everyone going?
<patriotaqus> I am alright, but i am having difficulty getting ubuntu to install. 
<dns53> what method are you using and where is it failing?
<patriotaqus> Well i used wubi
<patriotaqus> and when i restarted it threw an error my way (which i submitted) and then it seemed the OS was somewhat loaded but then a commandline (or something similar) came up with something along the lines of 
<dns53> well it should normally work, i have seen issues when the windows disk is fragmented or you need to run scandisk
<patriotaqus> "checking CUPS spool..." [OK] and just hung there
<patriotaqus> Disk probably isn't fragmented -> newly formatted
<patriotaqus> I uninstalled ubuntu in program manager, i am going to try again but should i instead install with CD to avoid issues?
<dns53> download an iso and check the md5sum, you can use a 64 bit iso if you want just have it in the same directory as wubi.exe
<patriotaqus> ill check it now
<patriotaqus> the checksum was correct
<patriotaqus> okay well i have made an attempt at putting it on an usb (no cds), so i am going to do another attempt. thanks 
<head_victim> Nice work dns53, I have never even looked at wubi so of absolutely no use :/
<dns53> it's good but it did have it stop working as my drive became fragmented, a defrag fixed it
<head_victim> I only ever dual booted and then switched entirely and occasionally run windows in a VM
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-11
<head_victim> Anyone know when daylight savings ends?
<benonsoftware> 1st of April head_victim 
<head_victim> Ah thanks, wasn't sure if it was March or April. Silly Southerners ;)
<jaddi27> http://australia.gov.au/about-australia/our-country/time
<benonsoftware> :p
<head_victim> Alright, I'm off, remember the meeting tonight :)
<benonsoftware> head_victim: I should come, however I might not be sane :)
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, that doesn't sound too good
<head_victim> Sane is a relative term
 * benonsoftware didn't go to sleep until 3am and is as sick as a dog
<benonsoftware> Meeting in 30 minutes correct?
<fabricator4> Yes
<benonsoftware> Cool, I've manage to stay up, hopefully I last whole meeting :P
<head_victim> Evening all
<benonsoftware> Evening head_victim 
<fabricator4> Evening
<head_victim> I'm madly trying to catch up on the 453 RSS reader items I haven't gotten to recently :/
<head_victim> Down to under 300
 * benonsoftware hasn't used RSS for ages
<head_victim> It's the only way I keep up to date on stuff. I only have about 3 planets and a bunch of comics.
<head_victim> Yay, up to March
<head_victim> I dented/tweeted and posted to FB so fingers crossed we have a few tonight
<jaddi27> The event is up on facebook as well, but has the wrong time for me (I tried fixing it, but it didn't change). Hopefully people read the description, which has the correct times
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Just wondering with you being subscrubed to all AustraliaTeam page edits, how do I do the same but for UbuntuYouth and its subpages?
<head_victim> Assuming you mean the wiki?
<benonsoftware> Yes
<head_victim> Log in to the wiki
<head_victim> Click on your nick in the top bar
<head_victim> Click on notifications
<benonsoftware> Yep
<head_victim> Then in the checklist select what notifications you want to receive. In the bottom window type in the pages you want to sub to
<head_victim> So for the AU team I have:
<head_victim> AustralianTeam
<head_victim> AustralianTeam.*
<head_victim> The first one for the front page, the second one for all the sub pages
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Thank you very much
<head_victim> No worries :)
<jaddi27> ready for the meeting?
<head_victim> Indeed :)
<jaddi27> #startmeeting Ubuntu-AU March 2012 Team Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Mar 11 10:00:55 2012 UTC.  The chair is jaddi27. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jaddi27> #chair sagaci, head_victim
<meetingology> Current chairs: head_victim jaddi27 sagaci
<head_victim> Evening all
<fabricator4> Good Evening
<benonsoftware> Evening
<jaddi27> Hello everyone. Say something to be registered as attending
<jaddi27> Agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/347/detail/
<sagaci> hello
<jimbob> hello
<jaddi27> On to the first topic
<jaddi27> #topic Recap of Feb 2012 Meeting
 * benonsoftware is sorry he missed that meeting
<jaddi27> I thought I would add something new to the agenda - a way for us to review what actions, etc were discussed at the last meeting, so we know if we have done what we said we would
<head_victim> jaddi27: good idea :)
<jaddi27> Minutes from Feb meeting: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-02-12-10.01.html
<jaddi27> The actions include:
<jaddi27> ACTION: sagaci and jaddi27 to email ML with monthly meeting minutes
<jaddi27> I think this was done after last meeting, and we will continue to do this for future meetings
<jaddi27> ACTION: head_victim to put a call out for more volunteers to help with team reporting
<jaddi27> head_victim, what was done with this action?
<benonsoftware> May I sy sorry for not doing them that much, I have had some personal problems over the past for months
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, That is alright. We were just trying to find other to assist as well for when you and the others were unavailable
<sagaci> I've put in a couple of points but I've been moving house this past few weeks
<head_victim> jaddi27: not a lot to be honest, sagaci had sort of volunteered but realistically it would be nice for a few others to know how it's done.
<sagaci> I don't have the hours upon hours of time I used to have when I was going through the translations
<jaddi27> Ok. I think this action should be carried through to this month, to see if we can get some other people involved
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah, I don't seem to have the time I had 6 months ago on the previous role at work either
<jaddi27> Any other discussion around the February meeting?
<head_victim> Not that isn't going to be covered in other topics already :)
<jaddi27> Ok. I think we can move on to the next topic
<jaddi27> #topic Precise Pangolin Release Parties
<jaddi27> head_victim, This is yours
<head_victim> I've just noticed an absences of release parties around the country
<head_victim> And was hoping to try and inspire some other locations to join in
<firtvid20> Has Sydney ever had a release party?
<sagaci> yes, a few back in 06, 07 and one just this last cycle
<jaddi27> firtvid20, I think sagaci has organised one for there before
<head_victim> Yep, Sydney, Melbourne, Tasmania, Adelaide and Perth ahve all ahd the in the past
<dns53> I would like to do one in adelaide, when is the release date?
<sagaci> last thursday in April
<elky> and brisbane.
<sagaci> 26th
<jaddi27> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<benonsoftware> I wouldn't mind getting one for Melbourne, however I will need to know what I have to do to set one help
<firtvid20> Man I would love to come to one of these parties if I weren't so occupied
<head_victim> dns53: I know some people like to hang out at the hackerspace down there so feel free to see if you can try and organise one there and cross pollinate :)
<sagaci> find a venue, register it on l.u.c, turn up on the day
<head_victim> benonsoftware: it's easy, you don't have to set up polls. Just pick a venue, date and time and put it up on loco.u.c and then tell the team and tweet, email and FB it :)
<jaddi27> So far there is one release party scheduled: Sydney
<jaddi27> details at: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1505/detail/
<firtvid20> :o
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Ok
<head_victim> It's better to only have 4 people show up to a small gathering than none :)
<head_victim> benonsoftware: it would also be a way to try and meet locals that might help with your other problem with UDS :)
<benonsoftware> Yep :P
<sagaci> release is ~6 weeks away so events need to be drawn up soon so people see and plan for them
<head_victim> I'll be finalising the Brisbane one by the end of next weekend 
<head_victim> So, hopefully we have some more ideas 
<head_victim> Next topic?>
<jaddi27> Is there any more discussion around release parties for Precise?
<jaddi27> #topic Ubuntu Global Jams March 2012
<head_victim> Nice work if I don't say so myself with these
<jaddi27> Last weekend the UGJ for the Precise Cycle was held around the world
<jaddi27> Ubuntu-AU held 4 events - translation jam, localisation jam, artwork jam and wiki jam
<jaddi27> sagaci, Could you report on the translation and artwork jams
<jaddi27> I will report on the wiki and localisation jams
<jaddi27> The wiki jam went well. We cleaned up a number of pages, and fixed up the headers
<jaddi27> The contact page and meetings page were the most worked on
<sagaci> I held a translation jam on Saturday, translating the remaining strings and fixing up ones that weren't fixed properly
<head_victim> A few of those pages I meant to get to a long time ago but never did. 
<sagaci> artwork jam was designed to create ubuntu ads/awareness posters
<benonsoftware> Great job sagaci and jaddi27 for running them
<jaddi27> The localisation jam went well. I still need to create the new repository with the latest localisation files, but should get that done soon
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: I'll go photo hunting in the next month or so :P
<head_victim> sagaci: the process for grepping the files would be a good tool to put up on the wiki somewhere if you had a chance.
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> I'd like to see some offline jams happening in the next cycle
<head_victim> sagaci: that is one of the things I think would be really useful
<jaddi27> I probably could have done a install jam at my Uni, but there was not enough time to get it organised after I realised it would be useful
<head_victim> I'm not sure how it will go, in Brisbane we're trying to do real world get togethers 3 monthly and the Jams don't really fit that cycle but we can do what we can I guess.
<head_victim> jaddi27: if you ever think of things like that sing out and I can try to organise some CDs and stuff like that
<sagaci> I'd like to organise a similar event in July in Sydney at one of the bigger libraries and just do Jam-type things but without it being on the same weekend
<jaddi27> head_victim, After precise comes out, I will be running a install and training session
<head_victim> Don't forget everyone, we do have some team posters, table runners, CDs and other things I can organise given enough time :)
<head_victim> I have them here, they're not mine though. So please, feel free to organise events and if you want something let me know and we can try to organise postage of whatever can help
<jaddi27> Hopefully everyone thought the jams went well, and I look forward to the jams for the Q-cycle
<head_victim> One of the bigger benefits of being an official team means we have access to this sort of sponsorship from Canonical.
<head_victim> Sounds like it's a good time for next topic?
<jaddi27> Yes, I think so
<jaddi27> #topic General Business
<jaddi27> If you have something not covered by the other topics, feel free to bring them up now
<benonsoftware> Quick questions: Will meeting times change because of Daylight savings finishing?
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, They should stay at 8pm AEST
<benonsoftware> Cool, as I will be able to make the meeting then most of the time
<head_victim> We seem to run them off UTC +10 time to keep it easy
<benonsoftware> ok
<head_victim> I would just like to let people know that I"ve added access to this and the -chat channel to sagaci and jaddi27  as well while we're all here
<head_victim> They have both proven to be reliable and involved over a long period of time.
<benonsoftware> Yep
<head_victim> I wanted to make sure others have access as with my new job at work I'm not at the computer here as often as I'd like or used to be so felt this would be a good thing to do for the team.
<head_victim> Touch wood we've never really had problems here, but it's nice just in case
<head_victim> I just thought it would be good to announce publically in a logged team meeting as well so no one felt left out 
<jaddi27> head_victim, Is that active now, or is it still to be added?
<head_victim> So thanks jaddi27 and sagaci for your ongoing commitment to the team.
<head_victim> jaddi27: already active
<sagaci> I'll relogin
<jaddi27> Thanks head_victim 
<jaddi27> Also, just to let everyone know, we have played around with the timezone settings on loco.ubuntu.com for the Ubuntu-AU team
<head_victim> jaddi27: good point. We're going to do all the online things in UTC+10 and then all the local things in local time
<jaddi27> We have been trying to get the ical files in the correct times
<head_victim> That's basically what we thought would work best. Apparently I was doing time zones all wrong and that's why the ical was failing
<jaddi27> One thing to note though - if you see 'UTC-10' on l.u.c, it is actually UTC+10 (the - and + are reversed in python timezones due to historical reasons)
<jaddi27> So we will keep trialling events to see if they work correctly in this timezone, and if there are problems I will change the main timezone to try and fix it up properly
<head_victim> As always, if you have any problems with loco.u.c please feel free to someone in the channel or on the ML.
<head_victim> Anyone else have general business to bring up?
<head_victim> Actually, I just remembered one I had
<head_victim> I wanted to see what sort of reaction I'd get to the suggestion of emailing the major computer manufacturers and letting them know we exist so when they get support requests from users who have installed Ubuntu they can point them here
<head_victim> This happened recently where Dell referred someone to my Ubuntu email address.
<head_victim> So that got me thinking if we should actively promote this or not.
<fabricator4> Sounds like a good idea
<jaddi27> head_victim, Nice to know they actually tried to help out
<head_victim> The upside is it would make it easier for average people to find help
<jaddi27> I think that is a good idea
<head_victim> The downside is we might get a lot more tech support requests.
<head_victim> I don't see this as a big problem
<head_victim> But thought I'd float the idea before dumping it on everyone without notice
<fabricator4> If we got too many support requests, we could start referring people to the other main support areas - Launchpad and Ubuntu forums.
<head_victim> If the mood is positive towards this I'll float the idea on the mailing list
<fabricator4> Sure
<jaddi27> head_victim, I think that would be fine
<head_victim> I'll also ask around the traps what previous work has been done in this area in other LoCos so we're not starting from scratch.
<dns53> dell and hp sell ubuntu machines in other countries
<head_victim> dns53: exactly, the user bought it based on that fact. To their credit it sounds liek Dell were actually tryin gto assist with the problem
<benonsoftware> I know that Dell Australia doesn't support Ubuntu
<head_victim> But once it got to a higher level they had nowhere else to go but at least someone passed them my email. 
<jaddi27> #action head_victim to email the ML about offering Ubuntu support to manufacturers
<meetingology> ACTION: head_victim to email the ML about offering Ubuntu support to manufacturers
<head_victim> If I get support from the ML I'll draft up an email I can send to the various manufacturers and likely retailers to make it easier for them to point people our way. That way they point to the list not just me personally as well :)
<jaddi27> If there is nothing else, I think we should end the meeting
<head_victim> Sounds good if no one else has anything else to add
<head_victim> We're actually on time as well
<benonsoftware> I'll be able to write the reports up for the wiki before noon tomorrow
<jaddi27> The next meeting will be on April 8, starting at 8pm UTC+10 (daylight saving will be finished by then, so that time will apply to all eastern states)
<benonsoftware> Cool, I **might** be able to come
<fabricator4> Apologies in Advance, I will be out of the country.  I'll make it if I can...
<head_victim> Thanks everyone for turning up
<head_victim> fabricator4: the worst excuse yet! :P
<jaddi27> Agenda for April meeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/374/detail/
<fabricator4> :-)
<jaddi27> #endmeeting
<fabricator4> Night all.
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Mar 11 10:56:48 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-11-10.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-11-10.00.html
 * benonsoftware plans to head to bed in a few minutes
<head_victim> Night those that are leaving
<jaddi27> head_victim, I will try to update the header now
<head_victim> sagaci & jaddi27 I'll let one of you update the topic :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 08/04/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) - http://is.gd/YcSx3P | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
 * benonsoftware doesn't like sending emails
<jaddi27> head_victim, is that done correctly?
<head_victim> Yep looks good :)
<jaddi27> Eventually worked out what to do
<head_victim> I'm thinking of updating the contact us page to have links to all the various places as well as a list of admins
<head_victim> That way we can just point people to that for the team.
<jaddi27> head_victim, Sounds good
<benonsoftware> I better head to bed if I want to get better, see everyone later
<head_victim> Night mate
<sagaci> yeah seeya
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, goodnight
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-04
<JesusAlos> Please, my internet conection don't run
<JesusAlos> in ubuntu 10.04
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-05
<jpickett> 1am UDS, woot
<jared> I was going to ask how the UDS sessions went but just saw he d/c'd 30 minutes after it started. Must have been good :)
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-06
<Random-Pinenut-J> Good morning all Ausbuntuians
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-08
<ikt> hey jared ?
<jared> ikt: here for a second
<jared> ikt: I sent you a forum message from my new forum account
<jared> Feel free to either leave a message here, pm me, email me or respond to that. I will be back later on just in th emiddle of things at the moment
<ikt> sweet
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-10
<ikt> woo
<ikt> i might actually make the meeting
<jea> ikt: great!
<ikt> XD
<ikt> it's a bit of a joke for me
<ikt> i will see the meeting on
<ikt> get ready for it
<ikt> and then something inevitably distracts me
<ikt> and I race back to find I missed it
<ljelly> hi im ljelly this is my first irc chat...
<dragon88> Hello, i'm new here too. First time ever on irc
<jea> Welcome ljelly 
<ljelly> for ubuntu.
<jea> Welcome dragon88 
<jea> glad to have you both here
<jea> The meeting will start at 8pm AEST - 1hr time
<jea> are you both attending?
<md_5> its 8pm aest now
<ljelly> yes... will the topic be about the ubuntu release party?
<dragon88> yeap just in here right
<md_5> [20:03] <jea> The meeting will start at 8pm AEST - 1hr time
<md_5> Thats 9pm aEST :p
<ljelly> cool i was just wondering if someone could give me a link or instructions to setting up irc in empathy?
<jea> md_5: AEDST would be 9pm
<jea> ljelly: the release party should be discussed
<ljelly> if i want to discuss something else can i go to the ubuntu-au-chat? irc?
<jea> #ubuntu-au-chat is for off topic chat - non ubuntu related
<ljelly> thanks...
<jea> ljelly: this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173417/chatting-with-empathy
<ljelly> thank you.
<bash321> ljelly has now changed to bash321.
<bash321> i finally got empathy connected. very good youtube tutorial with ubuntu 10.10... although i am using 13.04 atm. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_yvPl152L0
<jea> good to hear
<jea> jared: I could be slightly late, but not too much
<bash321> just checking tonights topic is ubuntu australia release party??
<jea> Right, I am back and ready to go
<jea> jared: around?
<jea> looks like it could be a bit quiet
<jea> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Mar 10 10:07:25 2013 UTC.  The chair is jea. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jea> #meetingtopic Ubuntu-AU March 2013 Team Meeting
<jea> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/543/detail/
<jea> I welcome everyone to the March 2013 Team Meeting
<ikt> :D
<bash321> :)
<jared> Sorry I"m late :/
<jea> Well, we had aimed to do a recap of 2012, and plan out 2013
<jea> jared: no problem - i only just opened the meeting
<jea> #topic Recap of 2012
<jea> I think jared would be able to add to this also
<jea> We had a number of meetings last year, only missing a couple
<jea> We also held events during the Ubuntu Global Jams
<bash321> cool.
<jea> and  there were some release parties
<jared> Meetings were good, online global jams were good and we had some release parties :)
<jea> From memory, we are to be re-evaluated to be an official LoCo team this year
<jared> jea: I think so
<jea> So we need to ensure we keep up the work to be official again
<jared> The main problem we're having issues with reapproval would be real world events.
<jea> Unfortunately we have missed some things so far this year, mainly due to people being busy
<jea> Holding physical release parties will help out that issue
<jea> As would holding another Ubuntu information day as we held last year or the year before
<jared> I get the feeling people think that lots of planning and organisation goes into real world meetings, quite the opposite of what usually ends up being required :)
<bash321> i think the info day sounds like a good idea...
<jea> Yes, that is often the case
<jea> bash321: what city are you in?
<bash321> sydney.
<jea> cool. jpickett is doing a release party there, which we will get to later
<bash321> jea: what city are you in?
<jea> jared and I are in Brisbane
<bash321> k cool.
<jea> there used to be quite a few in Brisbane, some in Sydney, some in Melb, a couple in Adelaide
<bash321> jpickett: not on irc list atm.
<jea> one or two in Perth
<jea> no, he left a while ago unfortunately
<jea> I will be holding an Ubuntu event at my uni later this year (july/aug)
<ikt> Brisbane has been the hot spot for ubuntu release parties
<jea> ikt: were you in Brisbane also>?
<bash321> k. i have never seen anyone in my area of sydney use ubuntu.
<bash321> i have used ubuntu since 2007.
<ikt> jea: nah I'm in adelaide, feeling the cold :P
<jea> ah, ok. I really must try to remember who is where
<bash321> a suggestion about...reapproval have ubuntu au made a g+ community page?
<jared> I believe there is on
<jea> Not a community page, because that wasn't around at the time. We do have a G+ page though
<bash321> should we change it to a community page?
<jea> well, no community group, or whatever it is called
<jea> That is something we could look into
<ikt> yeah def
<bash321> im just suggesting as i am a g+ user...
<jared> To be honest, I have no idea how social media works
<ikt> and google hangouts!
<bash321> they are complicated but are lots of fun!
<ikt> jared: 21st century called :P
<ikt> even linus tovalds is on g+
<jared> I've never had time for it, but happy for others to play around :)
<jared> Hey, I joined LinkedIn recently at the suggestion of my uni, I'm slowly getting there
<bash321> i see a lot of linux users that use g+ as i follow the omgubuntu sites and libreoffice sites.
<ikt> lol
<jea> ok, here is the community: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/114264208670057246365/communities/107973538671652290332
<bash321> linkedin i have to look at... lol.
<ikt> i only have facebooks, and I don't use it much
<ikt> Join Google+ by creating your public profile
<jea> Hangouts have been discussed in the past for meetings, and are certainly something we want to do
<ikt> oh gawd
<bash321> thanks for the link..
<jea> ikt: we have a facebook page and group
<bash321> hangouts sometimes have problems with lagging broadband...
<jea> the group is used more than the page though
<bash321> cool.
<ikt> jea: jup, i'm on that one
<jea> cool
<jea> I think we use social media alright when we have events on
<jea> the problem is a lack of events to keep things going
<bash321> we should also maybe put a link on the loco page as well r we allowed to do that put social networks on the loco pages?
<jea> is that the loco.ubuntu.com page?
<bash321> the one for australia?
<bash321> this one... http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au
<bash321> 2012 i think was a really good year for ubuntu.. the best i have seen...
<jea> yes, that is it
<jared> I just checked, there is no place for it
<jea> We put most of those details on our wiki page
<jared> It has Flickr group, PIcasa User ID, Pix.iie User ID and Microblogging hash tag options
<jea> and we should put it on the website too (it has not been updated for a while)
<bash321> http://ubuntu.org.au/
<bash321> ?
<jea> yep
<jared> I believe the main issue is really not a lot of people have time to do this stuff so happy to get those that are willing to step in  access to make things happen again.
<jared> Joel & Joel do a great job but they can't do it alone. ikt is flying the flag on the forums well :)
<bash321> time is also an issue for me.
<ikt> i really want to get blinkin cat in here
<ikt> might msg him now
<jea> blinkin cat?
<jea> If we all do a small part, we can get it done
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=1392276
<ikt> very active user
<jea> Ok. I should get back on the forums at some point
<ikt> but it's reality that our massive country works against us
<jea> yes, that is a key point
<ikt> which is why I think doing what the ubuntu guys did with UDS seems a great idea
<jared> Yeah if all of us active people were in one city we'd probably be doing well about now :)
<bash321> at least its not as big as russia.
<ikt> ha
<ikt> that's true
<ikt> the ubuntu peeps changed UDS from being a 6 monthly physical meeting to a 3 monthly virutal meeting
<ikt> from what I have seen it has been a success
<bash321> virtual meeting does that require a g+ hangout?
<jea> Maybe we could aim for more G+ Hangouts-on-air this year
<jea> UDS used hangouts
<bash321> will there be a release party in sydney this year??? for 13.04 raring?
<jea> Probably from this topic, the outcome is to ensure we keep up with the events, and investigate online events using hangouts
<jared> bash321: did you want to organise one? :)
<jea> and then we will move to the next topic
<jea> #topic Release Parties Ubuntu 13.04
<bash321> i saw on  this link:
<bash321> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/2208/detail/
<jea> Yep, Joel Pickett is organising a Sydney Release Party
<jared> bash321: ah there you go, I thought he'd organised one but wasn't sure.
<bash321> is he on irc atm?
<jea> no
<jea> he goes by sagaci or jpickett
<bash321> thanks.
<bash321> how big are release parties?
<jared> He is usually around semi-regularly
<jared> bash321: depends, anywhere from 3 - 4 people up to 10 - 15.
<jared> They're not grand scale events, just a low key get together for people to share a conversation or three.
<jea> Usually Joel has had a good number turn out
<bash321> cool.
<jea> jared: are you doing anything around Brisbane this time?
<bash321> what date is 13.04 raring ringtail released?
<jared> jea: honestly between work and uni I don't even know when the release is in my schedule
<jared> I'll have a look now
<jea> I am much the same
<jared> Actually, that seems to work out okay. I'd pretty much be up for the same time/date as Joel's
<jea> Ok. If past numbers come again, it should be good
<jared> Cool, you up for it?
<bash321> raring is released on April 25th.
<bash321> 2013.
<jea> Potentially could. I will have to see what assignments i have then
<jared> My uni finishes the week before and starts up again the week following
<jea> looks like the end of week 9 for me (need to double check though)
<jea> I think it should be alright
<bash321> when is the next ubuntu au irc chat?
<jared> bash321: we're always around, just not always at the computer.
<jea> the channel is open 24/7
<jared> The next meeting is in a month's time, unless someone wants to start dabbling with the hangouts
<jea> meetings are always the 2nd sunday of the month, starting at 8pm AEST
<bash321> k.
<jea> (note, we don't use daylight saving time)
<bash321> i know y...
<bash321> sydney does..
<jea> we decided not to for meeting times to allow SA and WA to have nicer times
<bash321> can we create a test event on google plus for the event in sydney?
<jea> yep, I can do that
<bash321> we should ask Joel first?
<jea> He is happy for our events to be put on social media
<jared> The more the merrier
<jea> W[3~welcome BlinkinCat_ 
<jared> SPeaking of, gday BlinkinCat_ 
<jea> um, oops
<BlinkinCat_> Hi all
<ikt> heya BlinkinCat_ :)
<bash321> how do ubuntu info days work?
<ikt> g+ has changed a bit since I was on there last
<bash321> i have a thing called computer markets in sydney... on sundays where people sell computer parts..
<jared> bash321: essentially it was an idea that we should hold an installation day but then found a lot of people also wanted somewhere to ask support questions about their hardware as well.
<bash321> support is always very difficult. i find when i use ubuntu.
<bash321> but most of the time it works.
<BlinkinCat_> hi ikt
<jea> ikt: it certainly has 
<jared> I am yet to encounter an issue google couldn't answer for me.
<bash321> google has a lot of answers.
<bash321> back to release parties will there be other release parties around australia?
<bash321> apart from sydney?
<jared> bash321: sounds like jea and I might set something up for Brisbane
<jared> Essentially it's down to the locals in each area. There is no real requirement for them to be considered official loco release parties, all they need to do is let people konw it's happening and when/where and we can publish it to the loco.u.c page
<jea> bash321: I think I have created a G+ event now. Would be good to know if you can see it
<bash321> cool...
<bash321> yes i can see it.
<bash321> i have responded as maybe as i am not sure what i am doing in april with uni and work.
<jea> great
<jared> Hah, apparently 95 people have me in their circle. Gotta love gmail accounts
<jea> you should post things more then
<bash321> most of my friends are on fb.
<jared> I don't actually use G+
<bash321> thus thats the problem.
<jared> :)
<bash321> so i use g+ for following tech and ubuntu stuff.
<jea> bash321: you can join our facebook group
<jea> Is there anything else to discuss at this meeting?
<bash321> thanks.
<BlinkinCat_> Sorry I missed it
<jea> BlinkinCat_: no problem. Glad you could be here for some of it
<jea> #topic Next Meeting
<BlinkinCat_> No probs :)
<jea> The next meeting will be held in #ubuntu-au on April 14, starting at 8pm AEST
<jea> See you all there
<jea> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Mar 10 11:05:49 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2013/ubuntu-au.2013-03-10-10.07.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2013/ubuntu-au.2013-03-10-10.07.html
<bash321> i think g+ is a really good idea.
<bash321> it has lots of social features.
<jea> it is generally set out nicer than facebook
<jea> just came along too late
<jared> I have to run off to get ready for my lecture tomorrow night, sorry I can't hang around too long.
<bash321> just to let everyone know irc chat works well in empathy as expected.
<jea> cya jared 
<jea> bash321: wonderful
<bash321> jea: what ubuntu version are you using currently now?
<bash321> i will see if i can attend the next irc.. in april.. as sunday is a convenient day.
<jea> bash321: um, actually none
<bash321> have 2 go and get ready for uni tomorrow. cool irc chat..  
<jea> i am using 12.04 for a uni subject, which is a nice change
<jea> but I haven't been using it much recently due to other stuff I need to do
<bash321> cool.. im using 13.04 for uni it is lots of fun..
<bash321> one thing i am annoyed about is proxies at uni.
<jea> I would like to use ubuntu more
<jea> like i used to
<bash321> proxy settings and internet connection  dont work perfectly on ubuntu.
<jea> hmm, I haven't had issues with proxies
<bash321> an issue probably for the forums when i get around to it.
<bash321> its not a specific ubuntu problem. 
<jea> that makes it harder then
<bash321> it occurs i think on other gnome 3 distros as well..
<jea> it is still worth raising the issue, so it can be investigated
<bash321> i will make a forum post hopefully in the near future...
<bash321> before next month..
<bash321> g2g get ready for uni cya. bye.
#ubuntu-au 2014-03-04
<bradscoolio> Heya!
<Noskcaj> hey bradm 
<Noskcaj> oops, bradscoolio 
<bradscoolio> Yo, what's up?
<Noskcaj> not much, just getting ready for cadets. you?
<bradscoolio> cadets? like the outdoors army training thing?
<bradscoolio> like scouts but militarised? 
<Noskcaj> pretty much
<Noskcaj> But for air force, so most of our camp things or shooting or flying planes
<bradscoolio> Ah, yeah. I've got a mate in the cadets, not sure if he still goes there though ... he moved to QL
<md_5> the australian ubuntu mirror (aarnet) has been down for two days
<md_5> no one gives a shit
<jared> md_5: who are you talking to about it, seems to work for me - http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/
<md_5> working now
<md_5> it was displaying a server side 500 error
<jared> Wasn't sure if it was a redirect issue or a mirror one so was just going to make sure you were talking with the correct team about it
<md_5> I emailed aarnet about it
<jared> No worries, as long as it's fixed that's the main thing.
<jea> md_5: there were issues on the weekend, but I got that fixed up
<md_5> yah
#ubuntu-au 2018-03-07
<ubuntunoob1990> Hello. How is everyone tonight?
#ubuntu-au 2019-03-06
<locodir-user> hi
